# Port Aransas Pompano?



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Are there Pompano in the surf right now? Taking the kids down to the beach this weekend and never been to the area. Pretty sure I can catch them if they are there. 

Also, are the jetties easy to walk on there?


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

For a little ways out, jetties are easy to walk. If you see algae growing on the granite though, do not step on it. It is like ice. 

But, if you are fit and 25, you can walk to the end easily. if you are 75, a smoker, and need oxygen, then no, jetties are not easy to walk. Kids seem to move around the jetties pretty well though. you can walk a few hundred yards without too much danger... good luck...


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I jsut got back from Port A. We fished the beachfront on Monday and Tuesday of this week and caught a bunch of Whiting. The water was sandy and not real clear, but the bait was there in full force. My 8 year old hooked about a 27 inch Black Drum, but I managed to lose him.

Green is about 300 yards out.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Pomps more plentiful in the fall months when water is calm, clear and cooler. Right now they are visiting their kinfolk in Florida for the most part.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

X2.^
cool avatar btw


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Pompano, anywhere along the Texas coast, will be found in clearer/clear green water. Got into them three weekends ago on Access Road 5 out of Surfside. Great fight; great meal.


----------



## bballman (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice catch, what did you catch them on? And how far out where they?


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

I was chest-deep at the back of the second sandbar fishing for bait. Currents were heavy but water was semi-clean green. As soon as I knew the weight hit bottom I'd retrieve 5 feet, wait 3-5 seconds and repeat. Seems every Pompano I picked up hit the DEAD SHRIMP as I began the next brief retrieve. Fought like a sport fish every time. Knew it wasn't a slot red. Their antics are most live when they are within ten feet or so of you. 

I was using a self-created double drop with the weight maybe 18" below the bottom hook. Sure I lost 2-3 as well.


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

Caught two 4-5" baby pomps at PINS last Friday.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Caught this one surprisingly in high winds/brown water Surfside. Ate great!


----------

